
16 Studios Removing Alleged Spyware from PC Games After Fan Outcry - NiveaGeForce
https://steamed.kotaku.com/16-studios-removing-alleged-spyware-from-pc-games-after-1826966946
======
NiveaGeForce
See here for a continuously updated list of many more games that still bundle
this Red Shell Spyware.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/8pud8b/psa_red_shell...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/8pud8b/psa_red_shell_spyware_holy_potatoes_were_in_space/)

